# Vote!!! Family Guy or Simpsons.. VIDS NSIDE



## maximilyan (Aug 27, 2007)

Family guy:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dxy0CfSUoE[/YOUTUBE]

Simpsons:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITzrGlKjNRo[/YOUTUBE]


You be the judge... I went for Family.. IMO better characters and its more funny.


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2007)

WHERE'S ZE POLL MANG?!?!

but Family Guy > Simpsons imo


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 27, 2007)

ras3ngaNNN said:


> WHERE'S ZE POLL MANG?!?!



:lmau its up now  ... you didnt even watch the vids


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Aug 27, 2007)

Simpsons. thats fa shizzle


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 27, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> Simpsons. thats fa shizzle



yeah its a close one.. why simpsons though


----------



## Lycanthropy (Aug 27, 2007)

Simpson. Especially the older series. Season 2-6 is gold


----------



## Xell (Aug 27, 2007)

I only really enjoyed Simpsons Seasons 1 - 3 and a couple other episodes. Though I don't watch Family Guy, so I guess I like Simpsons more.


----------



## fxu (Aug 27, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> :lmau its up now  ... you didnt even watch the vids



When Family Guy is an option for a vote, there's no need to watch anything or read.

^_^


THIS IS BULLSHIT .. I CLICKED THE SIMPSONS BY MISTAKE


----------



## asch (Aug 27, 2007)

SIMPSONS.........


----------



## maximilyan (Aug 27, 2007)

ras3ngaNNN said:


> When Family Guy is an option for a vote, there's no need to watch anything or read.
> 
> ^_^
> 
> ...



 .... nooo less votes for family guy


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 27, 2007)

Family Guy. I just find the characters more interesting and not as annoying. I do like both but Family Guy wins.


----------



## Uchiha_Chidori (Aug 27, 2007)

FamilyGuy FTW


----------



## Denji (Aug 27, 2007)

The Simpsons, mainly because the golden age of the Simpsons (seasons 1-8ish) curb-stomps all other television ever.


----------



## Hio (Aug 27, 2007)

Hace to say SIMPSONS


----------



## Popsicle (Aug 27, 2007)

I personally prefer Family Guy..


----------



## Scud (Aug 27, 2007)

Family Guy is funnier, but the Simpsons is classic.


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Aug 27, 2007)

the simpsons is classic, up to a certain point. now the simpsons is .... i'm not going to say anything. Family guy is not as great as it used to be, but it's cheap laughs, thrills and non-stop action. lol. nah, it's good it's good.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 27, 2007)

Both sort of lost their luster after their golden seasons. I choose Simpsons for being the longest-running prime-time animated series.


----------



## Kubisa (Aug 27, 2007)

That one episode when Homer thinks Bart is turning gay rapestomps all of Family Guy.

Though I must admit recent episodes have lowered The Simpsons standing amoungst the audiance.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 27, 2007)

South Park..
but since it isnt there I would say Futurama..
but since it isnt there Ill say Family Guy


----------



## Tash (Aug 27, 2007)

Simpsons has the history but the dirty Family guy humor makes me laugh more.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 27, 2007)

Family Guy


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 27, 2007)

Family guy.....


----------



## felix inactive (Aug 27, 2007)

Well Family Guy has Stewie who sometimes gets drunk and does stupid things and the same with the dog, Brain. Which is funny since he likes Peter's wife. It also has weird random moments or things like Peter and that chicken fighting. Every episode is different so you don't know what will happen which makes it a good show that I like but Family Guy really doesn't have a plot really.

Simpsons has great moments and has a good plot. Homer always trying to choke Bart to death for weird things. Homer always getting the whole town mad at him. Bart does so amny wrong things you really don't know what he can't do. Simpsons has been on longer and has better episodes than Family guy. Maggie being smarter than Lisa never would of guessed that and Lisa getting mad just because she isn't the best. 

Well I gues I am going to have to go with Simpsons for this.


----------



## Midnight ♥ (Aug 27, 2007)

Old Simpsons > Family Guy > New Simpsons

South Park and Futurama beat both of them, though. :/


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 27, 2007)

The Simpsons are classic, but [imo] Family Guy is just flat out funnier.  Now that I've gotten older and more into politics and current events, I just find Family Guy  a lot funnier.

So, yea, tally one more vote for Family Guy.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Aug 27, 2007)

The older Simpsons episodes are pure gold, but Family Guy never fails to make me laugh.

Family Guy by a very slim margin.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2007)

Vyse said:


> Family Guy. *I just find the characters more interesting* and not as annoying.



Whaaa? FG's characters are as flat as can be.



			
				F@ Mike said:
			
		

> Now that I've gotten older and more into politics and current events, I just find Family Guy a lot funnier.



The Simpsons does that too, and not nearly as heavy-handed and forced as Family Guy.

Ten reasons why Family Guy is horrible.
[YOUTUBE]pn30bPUiCgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2007)

The Family Guy is better.  The Simpsons is more geared towards little kids.  I enjoyed the show about 10 years ago.  But now that I am older, I know better.  Bart's antics are annoying.  Marge is annoying.  The minor characters and Homer are occasionally funny.  But that's about it.  Everyone on Family Guy is funny.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2007)

Rukia said:


> The Simpsons is more geared towards little kids.  I enjoyed the show about 10 years ago.


Family Guy is geared more to teens and young adults who are able to gobble up the sophomoric humor. <_<



> But now that I am older, *I think* I know better.  *Stewie's* antics are annoying. * Lois* is annoying.  *Adam West* and* Brian* are occasionally funny.  But that's about it. Most Everyone on *The Simpsons* is funny.



FIX'D


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2007)

For the record, I like Futurama more than both shows.

You are kidding me.  What exactly makes the Simpsons funny?  Repeating the same jokes over and over again is funny?  I'd rather watch repeat Ren and Stimpy episodes than watch a new episode of the Simpsons.  They should have ended that show 10 years ago.


----------



## variousart (Aug 27, 2007)

Simpsons gets my vote. They're just better than Family Guy.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 27, 2007)

Futurama


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 27, 2007)

The Simpsons, for maturity and overall smarter humor.



Vonocourt said:


> Whaaa? FG's characters are as flat as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted (and rep) for truth.


----------



## Scud (Aug 27, 2007)

Spectre said:


> Futurama


You sir, are correct.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 27, 2007)

Rukia said:


> You are kidding me.  What exactly makes the Simpsons funny? * Repeating the same jokes over and over again is funny?*


How is that any different than Family Guy?

What exactly makes Family Guy funny? It's just a bunch of references.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 28, 2007)

At one point I liked both of them..but now...their humor just gets old...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2007)

Spongebob>>>>>>>>>the universe


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 28, 2007)

Simpsons all the way.


----------



## naruto_bruin (Aug 28, 2007)

I think I currently like family guy more, but the simpsons is just too much of a classic to vote against


----------



## Ash (Aug 28, 2007)

*Most definitely* The Simpsons.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Aug 28, 2007)

Family Guy is cool and all but it can't beat the simpsons!If it weren't for the simpsons it wouldn't have been created or be funny[I also think Futurama wouldn't have been created].


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2007)

I would say Family Guy though some of the older Simpsons episodes are awesome.


----------



## Saito (Aug 29, 2007)

*The Simpsons* is better than *Family Guy*
Im getting tired of the random flashbacks with Family Guy


----------



## Digital Gopher (Aug 29, 2007)

Family Guy is running out of ideas so all they do now is showing Flashback episodes which annoy me. Simpsons has more episodes and has been around longer, it has original characters, and funnier moments. Family Guys does too but just is boring now a day. 

Simpsons is better even though Family Guy is good.


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 14, 2007)

Definitely Family Guy. Those who get tired of the cutaways (or "flashbacks") are only tired of them because of South Park's Cartoon Wars. The cutaways have always been there, nothing has really changed; the characters along with those cutaways are what make this series so goddamn funny. Although, I'm gonna have to agree with most people that the latest season, season 5, wasn't all that great. Let's hope season 6 makes up for it!

I have nothing against the Simpsons, but it just isn't as funny as it used to be in my opinion. And this has been going on for the last three to four seasons. Family Guy on the other hand (again, in my opinion) has only had one "bad" season and will hopefully make up for it.

For the record, I watch Family Guy, American Dad, The Simpsons, _and_ South Park.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2007)

Saitenzoji said:


> Definitely Family Guy. Those who get tired of the cutaways (or "flashbacks") are only tired of them because of South Park's Cartoon Wars. *The cutaways have always been there, nothing has really changed;*



Which is why people are tired of it. >_>


----------



## Saitenzoji (Sep 15, 2007)

What works for some doesn't always work for others, I suppose. It's not like all the cutaways are all the same; it's a type of sketch comedy after all. I guess it's sort of a hit-or-miss series in that sense. That's what Family Guy's been about though; if you're getting tired of it, then I guess that's unfortunate for you. Luckily for me, the cutaways are mostly hits, so I continue to enjoy this series. 

Although, it's not just about the cutaways, they still have their basic A plots and B subplots going for them. This season was a bit lacking on good episodes, but there were some particularly enjoyable ones such as Prick Up Your Ears, Road to Rupert, and Meet the Quagmires.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 15, 2007)

The Simpsons have much better characters, but Family Guy takes the sick humour to the next level. 

The Simpsons was first, so I'll go with them.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 15, 2007)

Family Guy rules


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Sep 15, 2007)

the simpsons are what set most animated family comedys, i mean if there wasnt simpsons family guy probably wouldnt exist. though I LOVE BOTH OF THEM!!!! though i like family guy more.


----------



## My Own Dupe (Sep 15, 2007)

Simpsons...I've just watched it longer.


----------



## seto-senpai (Sep 15, 2007)

I know the Simpsons is a classic, but Family Guy make me laugh harder


----------



## Senzairu (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree with Seto.^_^


----------



## Cecil (Sep 16, 2007)

Family Guy owns Simpsons!


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 17, 2007)

Tough decision, Family Guy is funny and all, but The Simpsons and I go way back. So I voted The Simpsons.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 17, 2007)

Simpsons.. it revolutionized tv to this day with 1000s of hours of entertainment. Not only as a cartoon but as a sitcom as well. I am 21 and thier is no other show like it. Although I must admit I am looking forward to the return of Futurama..Now that is humour. Family Guy is lowbrow.. and their not even good at it. Married with Children is the best low brow sitcom to date.


----------



## Hatred (Sep 17, 2007)

Family Guy, I never really watched or got into Simpsons


----------



## Felt (Sep 18, 2007)

Simpsons


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

I enjoyed the simpsons longer.... tho family guy is very funny as well.


----------



## damnhot (Sep 18, 2007)

I think  family guy


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 18, 2007)

Family Guy had a great start but after it was canceled and put back on air it started to lose its creativity. The Simpsons at first began as a simple animated short but exploded into popularity especially during the "golden age" which I really enjoy. But now it's beginning to bore me. Overall though, I choose Simpsons. Of course, I'd pick Futurama over both any day.


----------



## KamiKazi (Sep 18, 2007)

take some of the prime episodes from each, i'd give it to family guy. they've both gone downhill though >_>


----------

